# Winter coat



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Do smooth hair Chihuahua's get a winter coat? My poor girl is chilly already. She burrows in her bed and wears a sweater outside already. Am I harming her by not letting her aclimate and get used to the cold without a sweater. Can a Chi be too hot? She comes out of bed toasy hot, not panting. Happy as can be. She doesn't want to get out of bed in a morning until she is dressed.
My two big dogs that are indoor get a winter coat still. They also pant if it is too hot. 

Thanks , Emma


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

There is no difference in our Chis' coats between summer/winter but that does not mean they don't get a "winter coat" - I just think Chi's winter coats are useless as they don't seem to get enough of one to make any difference in their comfort level.

If a Chihuahua is too hot, they will let you know. Usually though, they prefer to be extra warm. You are not harming your Chi by putting on a sweater. If she is cold - then there is no reason not to.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Short hair chis don't get a "winter" coat. Long hair chis' winter coats are also useless to keep them warm in the cold weather. Chis get cold very easily (they shiver), and need clothing for protection.

My chis have sweaters and warm coats to wear during our walks outside in the cold weather. _My rule of thumb is that if I'm cold and need a sweater or jacket, my chis also need a sweater or coat during our walks outside._ We stop the walks outside if the weather is freezing (chis could get frost bite on their ears and paws in freezing temperatures).


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*OrchardLane* I don't want/like to dress my chico. But if say the whether is cold like say if I'm in London or paris in the winter or in Switzerland were it snows Do you think I should?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Chico's Mum said:


> *OrchardLane* I don't want/like to dress my chico. But if say the whether is cold like say if I'm in London or paris in the winter or in Switzerland were it snows Do you think I should?


Chis really need a sweater or a coat to keep them warm when they're outside in the cold. They get cold very easily since they are so small.

I don't dress up my chis either. However, my girls have sweaters, light coats, and warm winter coats that have hoods to keep their head and ears warm. They love wearing these clothing to keep warm for our long 30 minute walks outside in the cold weather. It's a little chilly here, and they wore their sweaters for warmth during our walks outside yesterday and today.

We have blankets and comforters for them in their beds and on our sofas. They love burying themselves under the blankets/comforters.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't like to dress up my Chis either but I don't hesitate to break out a t-shirt (for cold summer mornings) or a sweater (cold summer nights/spring/fall) or even the winter jackets. 

You can't let your dog get cold. Chihuahuas will get cold very easily. It is better to have a variety of items on hand so that you can choose the appropriate piece for your dog and the weather.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

My vet actually told me that since chis are so small, their little legs can freeze up. The blood actually becomes cold because there is so little there to protect them. Watch them closely and have them wear warm clothes and boots if you can.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OH thank you guys. I will order online before I leave.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn is our shiverer,Rosie and her are smoothcoats, Sully has a thick coat but i use a sweater/jumper and coat on all of them when its old.


----------

